# no sound, only video when playing DVD with Windows Media Player



## muzicman (May 1, 2006)

don't know why can't hear any sound (only video) when playing DVD in Windows media player. but it works fine with CD. just to let you know it happened after restalling Windows XP. so don't know what i've missed. pls help.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

did you get all the updates and service packs


----------



## muzicman (May 1, 2006)

happyrck said:


> did you get all the updates and service packs


i'm not sure which updates i should download, coz there are lots. can you tell me? btw, i have Service Pack 2. Thanks again!


----------



## muzicman (May 1, 2006)

happyrck said:


> did you get all the updates and service packs


sorry one more thing i almost forgot, which version of Windows Media Player i should have? 9, 10, 11 beta...........?


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

I use and recommend 10...stay away from beta anything unless you dont mind getting a little grief now and then...use windows update to get ALL updates...critical...hardware..software


----------



## muzicman (May 1, 2006)

happyrck said:


> I use and recommend 10...stay away from beta anything unless you dont mind getting a little grief now and then...use windows update to get ALL updates...critical...hardware..software


Thanks! i'll try the windows update then. will let you know after doing this.


----------



## muzicman (May 1, 2006)

just wondering why it works with some, but doesn't work with some. do i need to get more encoder or what? please help. i've already got the latest windows updates.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

did you get WMP 10 and install it


----------



## muzicman (May 1, 2006)

happyrck said:


> did you get WMP 10 and install it


yes i did. & all windows updates as well


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

what video file extensions wont play


----------



## muzicman (May 1, 2006)

some DVDs. what's file extension?


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

You need a mpeg2 codec for watching DVD's, it's not included with WMP. If money is not an issue get PowerDVD which will install one for you, it will provide the best playback on a monitor IMO.

Or install VLC: http://www.videohelp.com/tools?tool=VLC_media_player


----------



## muzicman (May 1, 2006)

thecoalman said:


> You need a mpeg2 codec for watching DVD's, it's not included with WMP. If money is not an issue get PowerDVD which will install one for you, it will provide the best playback on a monitor IMO.
> 
> Or install VLC: http://www.videohelp.com/tools?tool=VLC_media_player


Thanks coalman. i'll try download that media player & let you know if it works for me.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

I also like PowerDVD...they have a free trial ...

http://www.cyberlink.com/multi/download/download.html#Cat141


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

just another thought...if you buy a DVD/CD burner...check to see what bundled software comes with it...you can get both power dvd and nero..with the burner..they are OEM versions but they both work just fine and the burners are under $50.00 uncluding the software


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

ooops... I just reread thread title. You need a AC3 filter. PowerDVD will install one and I still reccommend it. Same with the VLC player.

Or install this: http://ac3filter.sourceforge.net/


----------



## muzicman (May 1, 2006)

thecoalman said:


> ooops... I just reread thread title. You need a AC3 filter. PowerDVD will install one and I still reccommend it. Same with the VLC player.
> 
> Or install this: http://ac3filter.sourceforge.net/


Thanks! it works after i installed AC3filter. but it's funny that only about 90% of my DVDs work. but i'm already satisfied with this coz i normally use DVD player to watch DVDS.
Thanks again Coalman!!


----------

